# Time



## johnhamilton (May 12, 2011)

Thought I'd share my most recent composition (Piano solo) with ping pong delays, made on Live with rewired Reason Pianos patches.

Recently just purchased Symphobia, so, considering adding strings and horn, any ideas?

Appologies for the poor mixing and mastering, I need new monitors, using Computer speakers in mean time while I save up again (damn you Symphobia.) :(

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv0Ev1XC ... r_embedded


----------



## JohnG (May 12, 2011)

Very nice, John. Like a little holiday....

Where's Thornaby?


----------



## johnhamilton (May 12, 2011)

Thank You John, and I live in the North East of England! (for now), very hard to find work up here.


----------



## JohnG (May 12, 2011)

Understood. I don't know whether you are interested in film or not but sometimes in out-of-the-way places there is also somewhat easier access -- to film students or independent filmmakers, television advertisers (for local businesses), small orchestras.

There are many more of those in London or NY but then the gatekeepers are that much more ferocious.


----------



## johnhamilton (May 12, 2011)

I am composing for film here for a few virgin short festivals and producers but I need more!

I just need to save up but it's a struggle to get money in this place!


----------



## maraskandi (May 12, 2011)

Lovely piece of music!


----------



## johnhamilton (May 13, 2011)

Thanks  so add orchestra?


----------



## JohnG (May 13, 2011)

I wouldn't add an orchestra, personally; I'd write another piece if you want to make something bigger or more ambitious.

"Time" is good as is. Maybe a bit of mixing and so on, but I wouldn't mess with something that's already coherent and makes its statement effectively.


----------



## jlb (May 13, 2011)

I agree with JohnG, it doesn't need anything else, really good work

jlb


----------



## johnhamilton (May 15, 2011)

Well thanks for the comments, definitely appreciated views from other composers !


----------



## ricother (May 15, 2011)

I think an orchestra would spoil the feeling of the piece, which by the way is delicious.
I only miss some development, but it's a very subtle piece,so maybe it's ok just like that.
I have the feeling it would sound better with better mixing/mastering but I'm afraid I can't give you any advice on that.
All in all, a really nice piece!!!
o-[][]-o


----------



## johnhamilton (May 16, 2011)

I can mix and master with proper monitors not crap temp pc speakers haha!
Thanks guys!


----------



## lux (May 21, 2011)

nice. It ends a bit abruptly here, maybe its a technical youtube thing.

Its cool tho.
Luca


----------



## johnhamilton (May 21, 2011)

yeah youtube seems to have cut off the ending by a few seconds, but least thats all it was!
and thanks man


----------



## johnhamilton (May 21, 2011)

almost your piece, countless stars is amazing, what did you use for the choir?


----------



## lux (May 22, 2011)

thanks John. I think its a mixture of a rompler's chorus'ish patch with Requiem Lite.


----------



## nikolas (May 22, 2011)

I think it sounds good John, as it is. (perhaps the mix could use some work, as others say, or the more general presentation), but it's lovely.

No need for an orchestra. I see and hear why you would want one, but I hardly find it necessary. Leave it as is and move further to your new work!


----------



## Arturas (May 22, 2011)

Nice mood done, don't you think to put more music, instruments here? Maybe some strings would grow this emotion and would make it more strong?  Anyway - really nice mood!


----------



## Arturas (May 22, 2011)

Nice mood done, don't you think to put more music, instruments here? Maybe some strings would grow this emotion and would make it more strong?  Anyway - really nice mood!


----------



## johnhamilton (May 22, 2011)

Arturas thanks for the reply  I questioned this too and took into account whether on not to add instruments but it seems other members of the forum have came to the same conclusion, need not add more!


----------



## Mahlon (May 24, 2011)

Very nice. I like your other music, too. Particularly "One Two Three". 

Mahlon


----------



## johnhamilton (May 24, 2011)

Thanks  I actually didn't like that one I made haha 

here's "time" but relaxing version

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... N_c9tW8idg


----------

